# Hot air gun with TC4+



## Oliv7 (11 mo ago)

220v 2000w hot air gun to connect with TC4+. As I am not an expert, wanted to ask if this hot air gun is suitable for the task.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Oliv7 said:


> ...wanted to ask if this hot air gun is suitable for the task.


What task ? ...i assume you want to (or are currently) making a "Fluid Bed Roaster" ?


----------



## Oliv7 (11 mo ago)

Rincewind said:


> What task ? ...i assume you want to (or are currently) making a "Fluid Bed Roaster" ?


It is a sifter roaster. My question is about the gun board. Hoping that someone has done it before to connect such board and TC4+. Is the motor dc or ac? Where the leads will go and such. Absolute novice over here.


----------

